# Circular saw bevel



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's really not of much use. Once in a great while an angle can be more then 45% or if you only want the to most outer tips to touch so there's no gap showing it's handy.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your just doing basic cuts you dont need this option. for framers its pretty much a neccesity. the combination of making cheek cuts on hip and valley rafters along with odd angle gable end studs and skewed joists on bays need this option


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Hip and rafter cheeks require >45 deg?

Edit: meant to say hip and valley...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the angle of the cheek cut can vary depending on what the pitch of the roof is along with the one it ties into .. be it a unequal pitch roof or a gazebo


----------

